# My HT setup - room incomplete



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

Receiver: Yamaha RXV1400 Receiver
Fronts: Polk Audio RTA 11T - Mains
Surrounds: Paradigm Atoms
Center: ?????
Subwoofer: DIY Infinitely Baffled using two FiCar Audio Q18" IB. Thanks Scott!!!
Sub Amplifier: QSC PLX 2402 at 2400 watts bridged mode
Equalizer: Behringer Feedback Destroyer DSP1124P - Coming soon

Cable box: Comcast DCT 6200. Going to the basement soon.
DIY PVR: Linux HTPC - MythTV
HighDef Player: Toshiba HDDVD HD-A2
BluRay Player: Still thinking between SA Panasonic and Pioneer 

Video Matrix: Autopatch 1YDM
Projector: Sony VPH 1272 CRT
HDCP Stripper: HDFury

SPL Meter: RadioShack Analog 33-4050
Software Tool: The only Best - REW 





































March 23 shot









April 15 shot









May 24, 2008 shots


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Other then some "minor finishing" you all set. :bigsmile: What are you using as a projection screen?


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

It's blackout cloth from Joanne's Fabric. I'm thinking of Wilsonart DW-254 matte 60 Laminate for my screen.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Some nice gear...It should be a very nice setup when you've completed your build..
Keep us up to date with your construction..


----------



## v1rtu0s1ty (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep. I will for sure. I'm still in the design phase. But I'm hearing some nice things from wifey. She's telling me that she want me to start installing the frames in the basement. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

v1rtu0s1ty said:


> She's telling me that she want me to start installing the frames in the basement. Woohoo!!!


One of the lucky ones with wife approval..:bigsmile:


----------

